# A380



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Has any one travelled on the A380 to NZ from the UK, and if so with which airline?

Thanks
Nick & Julie


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gingerdingo said:


> Has any one travelled on the A380 to NZ from the UK, and if so with which airline?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick & Julie


We travelled cabbage from Heathrow to Dubai with Emirates. I'm afraid Cabbage is Cabbage the world over.... (but the plane was quiet)


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> We travelled cabbage from Heathrow to Dubai with Emirates. I'm afraid Cabbage is Cabbage the world over.... (but the plane was quiet)


I would highly recommend Air New Zealand. Any economy class seat on any airline is uncomfortable - but (in my experience) you can't beat ANZ for customer service. They will cheerfully go the extra mile to make the flight bearable even if you're in a cheap seat.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

saltybroad said:


> I would highly recommend Air New Zealand. Any economy class seat on any airline is uncomfortable - but (in my experience) you can't beat ANZ for customer service. They will cheerfully go the extra mile to make the flight bearable even if you're in a cheap seat.


Have tried them all over the years. ANZ is good when compared to some others - but I'd say Emirates, Singapore & Cathay are all a similar standard. 
We were fortunate enough to travel from Beijing to Auckland ANZ Premium Economy last September. What a pleasant surprise when compared with cabbage. Unfortunately most of the time we can't afford it


----------



## Marianne2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,
I travelled with the A380 with Emirates but only from Dubai to Paris. The rest of the transfers was on B777.
Didn't notice any difference (in Economy...). Enough room for legs in both (I'm 1.75 m tall) and for my bottom (I'm clearly overweught). Didn't like the turns with the A380 while taking off from Dubai, a little bit too "on the wing" for me, but it might be a pilot issue.
Marianne


----------



## jb22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Traveled from Melbourne to LA on an A380 with Qantas back at the end of 2008. I'm not a fan of flying but I can actually say I enjoyed my flight on that plane. What I truly appreciated was how quiet it was, which on a long flight is a big deal. 

The plane it self was very nice since it was so new. My wife and I were lucky as we had an empty seat next to us so we could take turn lying down but regardless economy felt better on the A380 compared to the 747 we took from LA to Melbourne.

Qantas' service was very good, both when flying on the 747 and on the A380 so I would fly with them again.


----------

